# First snowboard death of the season for Michigan on opening weekend



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

R.I.P.

Ride In Peace


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

That's awful!

RIP


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Had to be some sort of whiplash effect that severed an artery or caused some sort of hemorrhage. Much like what happened to Liam Neeson's wife. Which just sucks, that sort of thing should never happen to a beginner. Horrible.

My condolences to her friends and family.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, bad enough whiplash can sever that vertebral artery. You pretty much don't know it happens until it is too late... AND a helmet will not help you. You would need some sort of back-of-neck brace like football players wear.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> From the media release put out by Boyne Highlands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is so sad. Sorry to hear that. I found some info if anyone is interested. http://www.nsaa.org/nsaa/press/1112/NSAA-Facts-About-Skiing-Snowboarding-Safety-10-1-12.pdf Be safe all!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

tonyisnowhere said:


> Wow that is so sad. Sorry to hear that. I found some info if anyone is interested. http://www.nsaa.org/nsaa/press/1112/NSAA-Facts-About-Skiing-Snowboarding-Safety-10-1-12.pdf Be safe all!


I like this quote "Dr. Shealy’s research also confirmed that alpine skiers are three times more likely to be involved in a collision with other people than snowboarders."

This too: "Snowboarders don’t appear to be making the slopes less safe for their skiing peers, either, says Dr. Shealy. A study presented at the Ninth International Symposium on Skiing Trauma and Safety in 1993 indicated that 7.7 percent of all ski injuries are the result of skiers running into skiers, while only 2.6 percent of snowboard accidents are caused this way." I'm sure there are more snowboarders now, but still...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Awfull, tragic story. That particular run is really mellow, but u can still pick up some real speed on it. Honestly, I was shocked by this. I was a medic In the Navy for 4 years & I never heard of severing an artery via whiplash!

As for a helmet "not" helping,.. I would suspect that in a situation like that, it could possibly contribute to some degree. The extra weight on your head!

Either way, terrible thing to happen to someone so young!
My sincere & heartfelt sympathies to her family & friends!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

The lifty working that run commented on Boyne's official release.

Apparently it was her very first day trying to learn to snowboard.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> The lifty working that run commented on Boyne's official release.
> 
> Apparently it was her very first day trying to learn to snowboard.


Awwww Man,...     ..


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

What a shame. RIP


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

R.I.P sympathies to her family/friends.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Well being of the religious persuasion, I take comfort in the fact that every day in heaven is a powder day  My thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow. That really sucks. R.I.P


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

This is so sad, my heart goes out to the family.


----------



## havin_a_ball (Oct 18, 2012)

that is very sad and a real tragedy. I bet she was a cool girl
rip


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

The most surprising thing about this is that it actually made the news. Dozens of people die every year at resorts around the country, and the resort's PR teams usually manage to keep it out of the press or downplay it. A few years ago mid-way through the season, an EMT for Heavenly in Lake Tahoe told me 6 people had already died from injuries at the resort that season, but NONE of them had made the news. Crazy.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

So horrible, I hope her family's okay.. RIP


----------



## Honey Badger (Nov 9, 2012)

The scary thing is, that could happen to any of us... at any given run and time. 

Resorts need to teach people how to 'fall properly' or at least post recommendation signs like the smartstyle ones. Maybe it'd save tragedies like this from happening.


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

RIP...

Makes me shudder just thinking about how many times I've whiplashed my head. Not just in snowboarding, but in life in general and any one of them could've killed me.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Terrible, terrible news.

RIP and condolences to her family. It's common for people to look for blame somewhere in these situations but i guess there are always going to be risks associated with this sport.


----------

